# Tree Baskets and Burlap Liners



## lookingtoplant (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey,

Anyone got a good CANADIAN company (or an international company) that they can buy pretty cheap wire baskets and burlap liners for a 44" Dutchman tree spade? Preferably a company in and around the Guelph On. area. What would be a good price? Paul


----------



## Elmore (Mar 16, 2006)

*timm enterprises*

http://www.timmenterprises.com/
I got a good deal on some grafting knives from these folks.


----------



## lookingtoplant (Apr 6, 2006)

Elmore said:


> http://www.timmenterprises.com/
> I got a good deal on some grafting knives from these folks.


Yeah and there not that far from me. Thanks


----------

